# Goblin mini drip tips



## JackalR (10/12/15)

Hi guys,

Looking for the original drip tip it comes first. Lost the first one seeing as it didn't really fit well on the tank. Was cleaning the tank last night only to notice that the spare has a tiny crack in it. Don't want to continue using it in case it breaks completely while using and ending up with a mouth full of Pyrex. 

If it isn't available who has stock of other drip tips that would fit on the UD Goblin mini 

Thanks


----------



## Frostbite (10/12/15)

Hey there, we have stock of the delrin, chuff and stainless steel tips that fit directly on the Goblin Mini.

http://www.atomixvapes.co.za/search?q=goblin

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## BhavZ (10/12/15)

JackalR said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> Looking for the original drip tip it comes first. Lost the first one seeing as it didn't really fit well on the tank. Was cleaning the tank last night only to notice that the spare has a tiny crack in it. Don't want to continue using it in case it breaks completely while using and ending up with a mouth full of Pyrex.
> 
> ...



The goblin mini comes with a 510 drip tip adaptor, its a silver disc like thing in your spares pack (assuming your goblin mini is silver, else it would be black if you have a black goblin mini). 

Hopefully that will tie you over till you can source what you are looking for. Both Vape Club and Vape Cartel stock the colour glass section and drip tip kit.

Vape Club Link

Vape Cartel Link

Hope that helps


----------



## JackalR (10/12/15)

Thanks guys will check it out


----------

